# PRS Electrical Safety Campaign



## KevA (Jan 17, 2010)

You may be interested to know that the National Private Tenants Organisation (NPTO) is launching a campaign on the issue of electrical safety in the private rented sector. 

NPTO is calling for evidence of electrical safety hazards both in installations and appliances in the private rented sector. All evidence will be treated in confidence and no personal details will made public. 

The campaign will be formed around inspection and testing and the path to competency for EICRs and in service electrical appliance inspection and testing. There will probably be a call for mandatory EICRs and electrical appliance inspection and testing and possibly a competent persons scheme for both, perhaps similar to Part P arrangements. What do people think? 

Please visit their news page at: http://www.npto.btck.co.uk/news for more info. Evidence can be emailed to [email protected]. 

Their website is www.npto.btck.co.uk.


----------



## WarrenG (Apr 25, 2012)

Its really good to see the NPTO are launching a campaign on the issue of electrical safety in private rented sector. :thumbsup: 

Why not make contact with NAPIT (National Association of Professional Inspectors and Testers) http://www.napit.org.uk/defaultHome.asp to gather some more impact?

We trained electricians / Inspectors have been arguing the fact that electrical testing should be mandatory for donkey's years. Unlike gas (_which you can smell_) and Water (_which will make a mess_), electricity will take you off the planet without any signs of danger. 

We only have to remember the MP's daughter who was electrocuted to death http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/3735928.stm 

or the poor girl that was killed in the bath in Cornwall http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...cuted-live-tap-ran-bath-familys-new-home.html 

due to lack of inspections that proves it.

My business is designed around electrical testing and I can honestly say that in all my experience with landlords its frightening to see the condition of some of the properties that I have visited to put things right.

Most would think that it would be down to tenants having a play with the electrics but in reality its the landlords trying to save a few quid and chancing their arm rather than calling out a professional. 

The downside is that due to bodging by landlords, minor works become major in order to put everything right before the required work can be done. And of course with a cost.

Some tenants are really at risk and therefore any movement towards the enforcement of Inspections is a step in the right direction IMO.

Everybody likes to save some money, but I even take my van to and pay for a trained mechanic for maintenance.


----------

